# What do you stress about?



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

For me its college. It pops into my head everyday. Im not good enough, ill get low test scores, my GPA isnt high enough, i need better ECs, i need to volunteer etc. Ugh, it drives me crazy, i even get panic attacks.

You?


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

School and social situations make me very stressed.


----------



## Water Girl (Feb 19, 2012)

Just everything about school in general. I'll stress about exams I have next year or the mocks I have to do next term, and panic I haven't done enough revision for anything and like you I will think my grades won't be high enough at the end of it, so I won't be able to get into uni etc... I stress about everything it's so annoying! No matter how many times I tell myself to relax and that it's not that big a deal I still freak out.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Watercoulour said:


> For me its college. It pops into my head everyday. Im not good enough, ill get low test scores, my GPA isnt high enough, i need better ECs, i need to volunteer etc. Ugh, it drives me crazy, i even get panic attacks.
> 
> You?


Are you premed?


----------



## adamac (Feb 1, 2012)

Everything


----------



## abom (Feb 28, 2012)

Ugh, where do I start. When I first went to college, it was the social aspect. I was terrified of going into a classroom, but I did it anyway. I survived because my perfectionism was screaming to get good grades and attendance more than my anxiety of social situations. 

Now that I'm at an art institute for baking and pastry, I'm constantly stressed that my paperwork and lab work is never good enough. Everyone is always better, I'm trying to pressure myself into doing better and end up rushing and don't do well. Everything drives me crazy! 

I understand the anxiety there, definitely.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Lots of things. Money, getting a job, moving, being single for the forseeable future, my skin, my hair, my daughter's food, my daughter's eczema, finding new parenting groups to go to, jobcentre appointment next week, trying to get an aspergers diagnosis....etc.


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

Having to work in groups. Between my brain turning into mush when attention turns to me and trying to keep projects moving, it's hell.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

I stress about working in small groups. Luckily, I avoided that this semester by switching to a small discussion where I have a friend and the whole discussion is the group.


----------



## CMPS (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm in my first semester of living on campus and I'm stressed about both the school work and the social situation. I almost constantly question my competency, it takes a lot for me to get motivated to study and do my work, and I feel like I always have to be "on" socially with my roommate. At least I had one place to relax when I lived at home. Thankfully I go home weekends and almost want to cry when I walk in the door. There really is no place like home. 

I'm also stressing about having to get an internship. All of this stress is bottled up in and I know it's not healthy, but I feel the need to act like I'm content and composed.


----------



## jaaay (Jun 1, 2011)

Right now, im in high school and in the process of being put on independent study. Its hard because i know im going to have to go at leasf once a week to meet with a teacher at the continuation school and see people. People i know and i feel like theyre gonna judge me. Then on top of that, i think i have to be in a room with kids  im so scared. My meds dont help at all


----------

